# ARM pain



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Every time I reach over my head like to get a pan out of the closet above my oven or hang clothes in my closet I get horrrible arm pain and shoulder blade pain....now drs think I have heart trouble..great just what I needed to hear with ibs anxiety and fibro!!!! this also happens if I lift something heavy....they are scheduling tests i never will be able to pay for help


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

What part of your arm hurts?When my FM was at its worst, my shoulders, and forearms were on fire constantly.Movement of any kind was excruciating.But in all that time, and it was many years, never did the idea of heart issues come up.Maybe a 2nd opinion before consenting to tests you can't afford??Thai


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Do the doctors know you can't pay for the tests? If you're getting them done at a hospital, maybe the hospital has financial aid available for those who need it.Is there any other symptom that makes them think it's your heart instead of your arm?


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

My left shoulde blade and right in the mid back hurt...arm pain is in the muscle and elbow bones.....my pressure was sky high and i was sweating ..that is why i guess they think it is heart....money wise I am about 29 dollars over what it takes to gethelp!!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I would make a $40 withdrawal, and reapply for aid - seriously. I mean, $40 is a small trip to the grocery store. If you can manage to get under the requirements, that would be ideal for you. I had a social worker tell me one time: do whatever you have to do to get under and stay under, go shopping, make a withdrawal, pick up a prescription, whatever it takes. When you're that close, it isn't cheating.The high pressure and sweating is worrisome. I hope you'll be able to manage the tests. I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Re: financial aid....i make 29 too much in my monthly income..not what i have in my checking acct


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aha, I see. Well that just plain sucks. I know they have to draw the line somewhere, and make a certain amount the cut off point, but when you're that close it just seems so unfair. I mean, it's not like those extra $29 each month are going to pay off your medical bills. That really sucks.Do you think you would be able to make an arrangement with them to make monthly payments, instead of having to pay off the tests in one big chunk? Sure hope you can work out something and still be able to get the tests/treatment you need. It really sucks when you are the person slipping through all the cracks.


----------

